# Favourite Symphonies



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

Title says it all, what're your favourite symphonies
I need some more pieces to listen to :devil:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Schubert 8
Bruckner 9
Mahler 4
Saint Saens 3
Gorecki 3
Dvorak 9
Berlioz Fantastique
Mendelssohn 3
Mahler 9
Beethoven 6


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

More off the beaten path:

Suk 2 (Asrael)
Raff 5 (Lenore)
Moeran 1
Bax 6
Myaskovsky 6


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

*Beethoven 9*

Haydn 43 (a personal favourite, not a recommendation)

Beethoven 5
Beethoven 3
Mahler 9
Haydn 44

These last 4 on a roughly equal plane.

That is my symphonic canon. After this there are many more works, including probably getting on for about 20 (and increasing) Haydn symphonies so I won't bother writing them down.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Bruckner 1, 3 and 7
Beethoven3, 5 and 9
Sibelius 2 and Kullervo (if that counts)


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Some of my favorites in no particular order.

Beethoven 7, 9
Mozart 40,41
Mendelssohn 4
Schubert 9
Bruckner 7
Brahms 3,4
Mahler 1, 9
Haydn 101, 104

You might like to look at some lists that several TalkClassical members participated in compiling. The second list has 150 symphonies.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Beethoven 3,4,7,8
Brahms all four
Mahler 4,5,6,9
Schumann 3
Nielsen 5
Prokofiev 5
Goldmark "Rustic Wedding"
Tchaikovsky 4,5
Mozart 35, 38, 41
Schubert 9
Sibelius 1,2,5
Copland 3
Tippett 2
Dvorak 6
Vaughan Williams 2,5


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Shostakovich 4,5,6,8,9,10,11
Mozart 35, 40
Tchaikovsky 4,5,6
Beethoven 5,7,9
Rimsky-Korsakov 2
Gottschalk "A Night in the Tropics"
Wagner 1
Dvorak 9


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Sibelius 1-7
Schubert 9
Mozart 38, 41
Bruckner 7,8,9
Mahler Das Lied Von Der Erde (many consider this a symphony)
Schumann 4
Mendelssohn 4

There are many others I like and consider great those are just my favorites at the moment.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

hmmm

Here's some 

Beethoven: Symphonies 6, 7, 9, 5, 4, 3 (in kinda-sorta that order... not really)
Mahler: Symphony No. 4, No. 9, No. 1
Schnittke: Symphony No. 1, Symphony No. 5/Concerto Grosso No. 4
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms, Symphony of Wind Instruments
Ives: Symphony No. 3, No. 2
Gorecki: Symphony No. 3
Webern: Symphony
Haydn: Symphony No. 45
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Brahms: Symphony No. 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 40
Hindemith: Symphony in B-flat
Copland: Organ Symphony


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Saint-Saëns 3
Bruckner 4, 5, 7, 9
Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
Schnittke 1, 5
Webern Symphony
Ives 3
Honegger 1, 2, 4
Schoenberg 1
Beethoven 1, 4
Mahler 1, 4, 6, 7
Mozart 7, 41
Shostakovich 7
Henze 7
Penderecki 1, 7
Haydn 13, 52, 103
Wagner 1
Schubert 3, 4, 5
Any by Kraus
Any by CPE Bach


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Beethoven 1, 4
> Mozart 7
> Wagner 1
> Schubert 3, 4, 5


Interesting


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> Interesting


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


I was just saying - not common to see those works listed in a 'favourite symphonies' thread, but here they are, so it's interesting. I like it. Also I really need to listen to that Wagner, to see if it's as good as some people think it is, or as bad as others say it is.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Lisztian said:


> I was just saying - not common to see those works listed in a 'favourite symphonies' thread, but here they are, so it's interesting. I like it. Also I really need to listen to that Wagner, to see if it's as good as some people think it is, or as bad as others say it is.


Schubert 3,4,5 are pretty popular. 
I'd say Wagner's 1st is on par with Beethoven's 8th.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Hm, let me see... 

Mendelssohn 3, 5 
Sibelius 1, 2, 3, 
Beethoven 1, 3, 5, 7, 8, 9 
Schubert 8, 9 
Tchaikovsky 6 
Mozart 36, 40, 41 

edit: almost forgot Dvorak 9


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm not much of a symphonist. Went for Haydn some time back, but then gave up on those. I still have lots of difficulty with Tchaikovsky. Too Tchaikovskian!

But since Sibelius did not write concertos, much, I have pretty much all his works.
Symphonies 3,4, 6 and 7 are the easiest for me, though many do not get the 7th.

Nielsen: a lot of noise in them, I kind of like the last.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Saint-Saëns 3
> Bruckner 4, 5, 7, 9
> Messiaen Turangalîla-Symphonie
> Schnittke 1, 5
> ...


crap! How could I forget Turanga-Lila?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hm, let me see...
> 
> Mendelssohn 3, 5
> Sibelius 1, 2, 3,
> ...


You have a great taste!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Schubert 3,4,5 are pretty popular.
> I'd say Wagner's 1st is on par with Beethoven's 8th.


Don't know _how_ popular the Schuberts are, but they ought to be; good light entertainment for a classicophile, good primers for a rookie. IMO rating Beethoven's 8th down with _any_ Wagner indicates a lack of detailed comprehension of the Beethoven - and maybe of the Wagner.



I don't have 'favorite' symphonies, just some I like a lot - I like a _lot_ of them a lot, and many others aren't a waste of time.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Mozart 35,38,39,41
Beethoven ALL
Brahms 1,3,4
Schumann 1,3,4
Mendelssohn 3,5
Tchaikovsky ALL
Schubert 8,9
Dvorak 7,9
Rachmaninov 1,2
Borodin 2
Rimsky-Korsakov 2
Bruckner ALL
Mahler 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9
Sibelius ALL
Shostakovich 5,7,10,11,13
Nielsen 4
Saint-Saëns 3
Franck 1
Rott 1
Chausson 1
R. Strauss Alpine symphony, at least symphony in the name
Liszt Faust symphony


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Ives No.4
William Schuman Nos. 4, 7, 10
Honegger nos. 3-4
Schnittke nos. 1, 4, 5
Henze-nos. 7-9, haven't heard 10 yet.
Hartmann-nos. 2-4, 7
Carter-Symphony of Three Orchestras
Lutoslawski-no. 2
Britten-Cello Symphony


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Carl Stamitz Symphony in C major, Op. 13/16
CPE Bach Wq 183, Wq 182
Boccherini 3, 5
Haydn 6-8, 22, 26
Mozart 25, 30, 40
Beethoven 1, 3, 5, 6
Schubert 5, 8, 9
Dvorak 7, 8, 9
Sibelius 2 
Tchaikovsky 4, 5
Schnittke 5


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Mahler 2,3, Das Liede
Dvorak 5,8,9
Gorecki 3
Tchaikovsky 1,3,5 (I only have heard 6 once, but I suspect it might make it once I hear it more carefully)
Sibelius 5
Beethoven 4,6
Bruckner 4


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm surprised no ones mentioned Mozarts 25th


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Jord said:


> I'm surprised no ones mentioned Mozarts 25th


I just did. lol


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I forgot Stravinsky. I like all of his symphonies.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Jord said:


> I'm surprised no ones mentioned Mozarts 25th


Take Haydn's 39th instead.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I forgot Stravinsky. I like all of his symphonies.


I prefer Bartok's Symphonies.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

And I forgot Mendelssohn No. 4 and Sibelius No. 5 D:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> And I forgot Mendelssohn No. 4 and Sibelius No. 5 D:


There was no reason to remember them. lol j/k


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't een begin to contribute to this one. The topic is too broad. My list would be a mile long. I suppose I can take a crack at my favorites... Tchaikovsky 6, Beethoven 6, Mendelssohn... Schubert... Dvorak... Mozart... Haydn... Ack! I can't do it!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

*Joseph Haydn*- Symphonies nos. 82, 83, 88, 92, 94,96, 101, 103 & 104
*W.A. Mozart*- Symphonies nos. 25, 29, 35, 36, 39, 40, 41
*Joseph Martin Kraus*- Symphony in C-minor VB 148 "Symphonie funebre"
*L.v. Beethoven*- Symphonies nos. 3,5,6,7,9
*Franz Schubert*- Symphonies nos. 5 8,9
*Berlioz*- Symphonie fantastique
*Robert Schumann*- Symphonies nos. 2,3,4
*Felix Mendelssohn*- Symphonies nos. 2,3,4
*Johannes Brahms*- Symphonies nos. 1,2,3,4
*Anton Bruckner*- Symphonies nos. 4,6,7,8,9 
*Piotr Tchaikovsky*-Symphonies nos. 1,4,5,6 
*Gustav Mahler*- Symphonies nos. 1,2,3,4,5,8,9, Song of the Earth
*Sergei Rachmaninoff*- Symphonies nos. 2,3
*Jean Sibelius*- Symphonies nos. 5,6,7
*Anton Dvorak*- Symphonies nos. 8,9
*Vaughan Williams*- Symphonies nos. 1 "A Sea Symphony", 2 "London Symphony", 3 "A Pastoral Symphony", 5, 7 "Sinfonia Antartica", 8 & 9
*Prokofiev*- Symphony no. 5
*Stravinsky*- Symphony of Psalms
*Shostakovitch*- Symphonies nos. 5,8,9,10,11,13,14 & 15
*Mieczysław Weinberg*- Symphonies nos. 6, 7, 20
*Nikolay Myaskovsky*- Symphony 27
*Richard Strauss*- Symphonia Domestica & Eine Alpensinfonie
*William Walton*- Symphony 1
*Howard Hanson*- Symphonies 2 & 4
*Virgil Thomson*- Symphonies 1,2 & 4
*Roy Harris*- Symphonies 3 & 4
*Walter Piston*- Symphonies 2,4 & 6
*Henryk Gorecki*- Symphonies 2 & 3
*William Schuman*- Symphonies 3 & 5
*David Diamond*- Symphony 1, 2, & 8
*Ned Rorem*- Symphonies 1,2,3
*Krzysztof Penderecki*- Symphonies 2,7 & 8
*Einojuhani Rautavaara*- Symphonies 7 & 8
*Michael Daugherty*- Metropolis Symphony


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ones I forgot:
Farrenc 1,2,3
Tchaikovsky 1,3,5
Mendelssohn 4,5, string symphony 12


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

There is so many, so I write down my most favorite ones.

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 26, 35, 44, 48, 49, 53, 59, 63, 80, 82, 83, 88, 92, 94, 96, 97, 103 and 104 (longest possible list!)
Mozart - Symphony No. 35,36,40 and 41 (for now)
Beethoven - All of them except No.8 and 9!
Schubert - No. 1,2,5,6,8,10
Anton Bruckner - No. 3,5,6,7
Tchaikovsky - No. 2, 4, 5, 6
Jean Sibelius- All of them except No.4
Anton Dvorak- No. 1,3,5,6,7,8,9
Brahms - No. 1,3,4
Schumann - like Brahms
Elgar - Symphony No.1
Korsakov - Symphony No.1
Glazunov - Symphony No. 1,2,3,4
Rachmaninov - No.2
Saint Saens - No.3
Nielsen - No. 1,2,3
Ives - No.2

Now I'm out of time! Others maybe later...


----------



## Jord (Aug 13, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I just did. lol


I never realised :lol:


----------



## lukecubed (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll do me best to remember them all...

Beethoven - 3, 5, 6, 7, 9
Schubert - 8, 9
Mendelssohn - 4
Brahms - 1, 2, 3, 4
Dvorak - 7, 8, 9
Bizet - In C
Bruckner - 4
Tchaikovsky - 6
Borodin - 1
Mahler - 1, 4, 5, 6, 9
Sibelius - Lemminkainen Suite, 1, 2, 5, 7
Prokofiev - 1
Schnittke - 2


... still so much I don't know well enough. I'm really warming up to late Haydn 90-104 whenever I hear them, and the same for the last 4 of Mozart's as well. So this list will prolly be difference once I delve deeper into the classical era.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

From my ever-growing list of favorites:

Beethoven - 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9
Berlioz - Fantastique
Bizet - in C
Borodin - 2
Braga Santos - 4
Brahms - 3, 4
Brian - 1
Bruckner - 4, 5, 7, 8, 9
Dvorak - 7, 9
Gliere - 3
Haydn - 83, 88, 101, 104
Hindemith - Mathis
Honegger - 3
Kalinnikov - 1
Liszt - Faust
Lutoslawski - 3
Mahler - all and Das Lied
Mendelssohn - 3, 4
Messiaen - Turangalila
Mozart - 40, 41
Nielsen - 4, 5
Penderecki - 7
Pettersson - 7
Raff - 5
Respighi - Drammatica
Ries - 6
Rott - in E major
Saint-Saens - 3
Schubert - 8, 9
Shostakovich - 5, 10, 15
Sibelius - 2, 7
Simpson - 9
Smetana - Festive
Strauss - Alpine (if that counts)
Stravinsky - in C, Psalms (if that counts)
Suk - Asreal
Tchaikovsky - 4, Manfred, 5, 6
Vaughan Williams - London, 4, 5
Webern
Wetz - 2

Sorry that many of mine are repeats.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A few I forgot:

*Georges Bizet*- Symphony in C
*César Franck*- Symphony in D Minor
*Saint-Saëns*- Symphony No. 3 "Organ"
*Franz Liszt*- A Faust Symphony
*Paul Hindemith*- Symphonia Serena, Die Harmonie Der Welt Symphony
*Carl Nielsen*- Symphony No. 3 "Sinfonia Espansiva", Symphony No. 4 "Inextinguishable"


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

So many to list. So I'll make a non-conclusive non-inclusive list of what I consider some of my absolute favorites, and there'll be a bunch I'll forget, of course.

Mozart 41
Beethoven 5, 9
Schumann 1
Brahms 1, 2, 3, 4
Tchaikovsky 2, 5
Dvorak 7, 8, 9
St-Saens 3
Sibelius 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7
Mahler 2
Elgar 1
Shostakovich 5, 10


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Forgot to mention Brian 2. I noticed many others I forgot as well, but they have been mentioned already.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I admit I can't make such a list. I know too few symphonies. I've been listening mostly to (solo) piano music in the last years, but I'm getting more and more into symphonic music at the moment. I have sooo much to listen to!! 
At the moment I'm discovering Bruckner. I was just listening to symphony no. 7 scherzo, it's... AWESOME!


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

Trout said:


> Gliere - 3


Yes Gliere's 3rd! One of my favourite works. I recommend that to anyone who is new to symphonies. Especially the 2nd and 4th movements.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Haydn 6, 13, 41, 52, 70, 72, 86, 90
Bruckner 3 (Rattig edition), 5
Stravinsky Symphony in 3 Movements
Mahler 7
Hanson 2
Krommer in D major Op. 40
Webern
Brahms 4
Kabelac 3, 4
Mendelssohn 2, 5
Shostakovich 8, 10
Beethoven 2, 6, 7
Piston 2, 4
Masek Sinfonia in D
Khachaturian 3
Elgar 2
Tchaikovsky 4
Thomson Symphony On A Hymn Tune
Vaughan Williams 3, 5
Weber 1, 2
Bizet Symphony in C


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Brahms 4

Schumann 2

Mahler 8

Haydn 82-87


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Schubert 3,4,5 are pretty popular.
> I'd say Wagner's 1st is on par with Beethoven's 8th.


I'd say you'd be in an overwhelming minority there.


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

1-Elgar (Schumann,Beethoven,Walton,Prokofiev,Weber,Franck,d'Indy,Chausson)
2-Schumann (Elgar,Rachmaninov)
3-Beethoven (Schumann, Brahms, Mendelssohn)
4-Brahms (Schumann, Tchaikovsky)
5-Beethoven (Prokofiev,Tchaikovsky)
6-Beethoven (Tchaikovsky,Dvorak)
7-Beethoven (Prokofiev,Dvorak)
8-Schubert (Beethoven, Dvorak)
9-Beethoven (Schubert, Dvorak)

25,28,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41-Mozart

26,43-45,49,55,60,82-104-Haydn

I don't have much time for Bruckner anymore, less Shostakovitch, and even less Mahler so I've omitted them. Scriabin is hard to categorize, but he wrote fine tone poem/symphonies, and I don't know Miaskovky's work all that well, but what I've heard is good. Debussy's La Mer is a symphony in all but name. Liszt's efforts are uneven and probably in the category of Liszt works that sort of repel me. FX Richter, Kraus, Michael Haydn, Zimmermann, Vanhal, Raff, Rubinstein, Hindemith, Bruch, Magnard, Lilburn, Dyson, Brian, Reber, Mehul, Gossec,Parry,Glazunov,Nielsen,Holmboe,Hanson,Hovhaness,Bernstein all wrote creditable works in the genre (even Vaughan Williams)


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh and CPE Bach is a truly great composer, fully comparable imo with Haydn


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

Eusebius12 said:


> 1-Elgar (Schumann,Beethoven,Walton,Prokofiev,Weber,Franck,d'Indy,Chausson)
> 2-Schumann (Elgar,Rachmaninov)
> 3-Beethoven (Schumann, Brahms, Mendelssohn)
> 4-Brahms (Schumann, Tchaikovsky)
> ...


I made a similar list with one favorite and two challengers for each symphony number:

1- Tchaikovsky (Prokofiev, Mahler)
2- Mahler (Sibelius, Rachmaninov)
3- Beethoven (Górecki, Brahms)
4- Mendelssohn (Brahms, Mahler)
5- Beethoven (Shostakovich, Tchaikovsky)
6- Beethoven (Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich)
7- Beethoven (Dvořák, Shostakovich)
8- Schubert (Shostakovich, Beethoven)
9- Dvořák (Beethoven, Schubert)

And here is my top ten list (for the moment):

1. Beethoven 5
2. Mahler 2
3. Beethoven 3
4. Schubert 8
5. Dvořák 9
6. Mendelssohn 4
7. Tchaikovsky 1
8. Shostakovich 8
9. Górecki 3
10. Beethoven 7


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Eusebius12 said:


> Oh and CPE Bach is a truly great composer, fully comparable imo with Haydn


How do you justify that statement? Haydn composed 104 symphonies -many of the later symphonies have movements that are longer than entire CPE works.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Mifek said:


> I made a similar list with one favorite and two challengers for each symphony number:
> 
> 1- Tchaikovsky (Prokofiev, Mahler)
> 2- Mahler (Sibelius, Rachmaninov)
> ...


Very interesting approach I think. I tried too. My preferences below:

1- Brahms (Tchaikovsky, Berlioz);
2- Brahms (Mahler, Beethoven);
3- Beethoven (Brahms, Schumann);
4- Brahms (Tchaikovsky, Berlioz);
5- Beethoven (Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich);
6- Beethoven (Tchaikovsky, Mahler);
7- Prokofiev (Beethoven, Shostakovich);
8- Schubert (Beethoven, Dvorák);
9- Beethoven (Mahler, Dvorák).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Brahms 2,3,4
Dvorak 7,8
Schubert 5,9
Schumann 1
Mendelssohn 3
Sibelius 6
Tchaikovsky 5
Rachmaninoff 2
Mahler 4,9
Vaughan Williams 3
Haydn 31, Paris Symphonies (82 thru 87),92,95,96,99


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

I missed this thread when it was posted and was gratified as I started going through it to see so many Haydn choices beyond the Paris and London warhorses. But then as I clicked through they started crowding in. Oh well. Once again, Paris and London are great, but so many others are equally worth your time if not more so. Please give them a chance.

My current top ten:
Haydn 80, 46, 49, 58, 44, 28, 60, 96, 73, 39

May change tomorrow.


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

stomanek said:


> How do you justify that statement? Haydn composed 104 symphonies -many of the later symphonies have movements that are longer than entire CPE works.


I would also like to hear the reasoning, and yes I know that "size matters" but length isn't the first thing I'd bring up. CPE Bach was, IMO, too inventive for his own good, always coming up with effects that captured your and his attention for a couple phrases before he got a completely different inspiration to do something else. I don't find his works to have anything like the organic flow or the powerful unity of Haydn's (at least Haydn's after, say, the ones numbered in the mid-teens). But I'd sincerely like to hear the counterargument for CPE.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Some of my favorites off the beaten path:

Alfvén - no. 3
Alwyn - no. 3
Andreae - Symphonies in F major and C major
Arnold - nos. 2 and 5
Atterberg - all 9 of them
Bax - no. 1
Benjamin (A.) - Symphony
Berwald - nos. 1 “Serieuse” and 3 “Singulière”
Bloch - Symphony in C sharp minor
Braga Santos - nos. 1-4
Casella - all 3 of them
Creston - no. 2
Damase - Symphonie
Dohnányi - no. 2
Dyson- Symphony in G
Englund - no. 2 “Blackbird”
Glass (L.) - no. 3 “Forest Symphony”
Glazunov - nos. 1, 5, and 6
Glière - no. 3 “Ilya Murometz”
Guarnieri - nos. 2 “Uirapuru” and 3
Hailstork- no. 2
Hanson - nos. 2 “Romantic”, 3, and 5 “Sinfonia sacra”
Holmboe - no. 8 “Sinfonia boreale”
Honegger - no. 3 “Symphonie liturgique”
Jones (S.) - no. 3 “Palo Duro Canyon”
Kalinnikov - nos. 1 and 2
Korngold - Symphony in F sharp
Lloyd - no. 7 “Proserpine”
Lyatoshinsky - no. 2
Magnard - no. 4
Martinu - nos. 1 and 6 “Fantaisies symphoniques”
Melartin - nos. 3 and 4 “Summer Symphony”
Merikanto (A.) - no. 2 “War Symphony”
Moeran - Symphony in G minor
Nystroem - no. 3 “Sinfonia del mare”
Peterson-Berger - no. 3 “Lapland”
Piston - no. 2
Pizzetti - Symphony in A 
Raff - nos. 5 “Lenore” and 9 “Im Sommer”
Sallinen - no. 4
Say - no. 1 “Istanbul Symphony”
Szymanowski - nos. 3 “Song of the Night” and 4 “Symphonie concertante”
Thompson (R.) - no. 2
Tubin - nos. 2 “Legendary”, 4 “Lyrical”, and 6
Tyberg - no. 3
Weinberg - nos. 3 and 5
Yoshimatsu - nos. 3 and 5


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Overall:

1. Beethoven 9
2. Bruckner 8
3. Mahler 9
4. Brahms 3
5. Beethoven 5
6. Mahler 7
7. Mahler 5
8. Beethoven 7
9. Brahms 4
10. Tchaikovsky 6

Per number:

1 - Brahms (Mahler, Prokofiev)
2 - Sibelius (Brahms, Mahler)
3 - Brahms (Beethoven, Mahler)
4 - Brahms (Mahler, Beethoven)
5 - Beethoven (Mahler, Shostakovich)
6 - Tchaikovsky (Beethoven, Mahler)
7 - Mahler (Beethoven, Bruckner)
8 - Bruckner (Dvorak, Schubert)
9 - Beethoven (Mahler, Dvorak)


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

kyjo said:


> Some of my favorites off the beaten path:
> 
> Alfvén - no. 3
> Alwyn - no. 3
> ...


Stunning choices in here!


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

MusicSybarite said:


> Stunning choices in here!


I knew you would approve


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Barber 1
Barber 2
Walton 1
Mozart 40
Mahler 5
LVB 9
Brahms 1
RV Williams 5


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

Mahler 3, 9
Bruckner 8, 9
Beethoven, 3,5
Haydn 104
Mozart 41
Brahms 4
Pettersson 6
Part 4
Ruzicka 3


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Beethoven: 3-9
Mozart: 35, 36, 38, 40 & 41
Schubert: 4, 6, 8* & 9
Haydn: 94, 101 & 104
Dvorak: 9
Mendelssohn: 3
Tchaikovsky: 2 & 6
Shostakovich: 5, 7 & 9
Schumann: 4
Mahler: 2 & 8
Brahms: 1 & 4
Rachmaninov: 2 & 3
Saint-Saens: 3
Prokofiev: 1 
Bruckner: 8


* After Beethoven’s 6th, this gets the nod as being my #2 favorite


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I am so happy to see all the love here for Schubert’s 8th. If it were finished it would certainly challenge Beethoven’s 6th as my favorite symphony.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

*e = &
*
Mahler: 1, 4, 2, 5, 6 e Das Lied von Der Erde
Bruckner: 3, 4, 8 e 9
Brahms: 1, 3 e 4
Dvorak: 7, 8 e 9
Atterberg: 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7 e 8
Saint-Saens: 3
Khachaturian: 1 e 2
Sibelius: 2 e 5
Beethoven: 3, 5, 7 e 9
Mozart: 25, 39, 40 e 41
Haydn: 101, 103 e 104
Villa-lobos: 3
Walton: 1
Pettersson: 6 e 7
Tchaikovsky: 4 e 6
Szymanowski: 3 e 4
Shostakovich: 5 e 8
Prokofiev: 1, 4, 5 e 7
Honegger: 3
Berwald: 3
Nielsen: 4
Arnold, M: 5
Kalinnikov: 1 e 2
Hanson: 1, 2 e 3
Vaughan Williams: 1 (A sea symphony) e 5
Martinu: 1
Schumann: 3
Bloch: Israel Symphony
Suk: Asrael Symphony 
Magnard: 4
Schubert: 8 e 9
Mendelssohn: 3 e 4
Wetz: 2
Borodin: 2
Yoshimatsu: 5
Bax: 2
Part: 3
Balakirev: 1
Gliere: 1 e 3
Rott: in E Major
Enescu: 3
Schnittke: 2
Gorecki: 3
Berlioz: Fantastique
Liszt: Dante
Adams, J: Harmonielehre


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Franck D minor
Beethoven 1-9
Ries 1-8
Schubert 1, 4, 8, 9.
Brahms 1-4
Berlioz Harold in Italy
Sibelius 1, 5, 7.
Pity Hummel never wrote a symphony. 
Elgar 1
Czerny 1
Bruckner 00-9 (including Rattle 4th movement of 9th)
Tchaikovsky 1-6


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

gellio said:


> I am so happy to see all the love here for Schubert's 8th. If it were finished it would certainly challenge Beethoven's 6th as my favorite symphony.


It would probably be the greatest sy ever composed if mvts 3 and 4 matched up to 1 and 2


----------

